# Davis sewing machine, advertisements from boys life and popular mechanics (Dayton/Harley)



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)

love these ads. Time to share. They are from 1917-1920 for the most part. Thought they should all be in one place. Enjoy.

1918 "what makes"













 

1919-1920


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 











View attachment 453324

View attachment 453379
View attachment 453398


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)

Harley Davidson as well!!..


----------



## gkeep (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh, fellows, what about the line that "bicycling will always continue to be the young fellows sport". HA! If those ad men could only have imagined 50+ year old men riding their 100+ year old bikes and having just as much fun. But my scout uniform doesn't fit so well any more. 

Gary


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)

Please add anything you can find!


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2017)

Similar to the one posted above, with a little more detail in the artwork.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


>



@slick


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought this dealer certificate was interesting.
It gives license to a Harley Davidson dealership to stock Dayton bicycles.
So that leaves me with the question,
We're all Harley Davidson bicycles considered to be Dayton bicycles by the distributor?
Surely, a Harley Davidson dealership would be selling Davis/Dayton built Harley Davidson bicycles?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 19, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I thought this dealer certificate was interesting.
> It gives license to a Harley Davidson dealership to stock Dayton bicycles.
> So that leaves me with the question,
> We're all Harley Davidson bicycles considered to be Dayton bicycles by the distributor?
> Surely, a Harley Davidson dealership would be selling Davis/Dayton built Harley Davidson bicycles?View attachment 453561





*Cyclingday ... I believe that certificate was issued
during the Huffman era of the company, and not
during the Davis era, when H-D Bicycles were
actually produced.

Very-interesting certificate .....
*
........ patric


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## schwinnguy (Apr 19, 2017)

Amazing ads! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2017)

Great selection of ads!


Here's a 1920 Dayton ad previously posted but is a clearer copy.



And another 1919 ad previously posted from the Boy Scouts Magazine. This ad is from The Companion Magazine, same graphics but text is different. 




And the same Harley ad but perhaps a little clearer. View attachment 454654



I'll see what else I have.

View attachment 454652


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 21, 2017)

*
*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 21, 2017)

*

Original Factory Dayton Badge Design



 *


----------

